# XCode: Where can I find the 'pbxbuild' command line tool?



## obeghain (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi,

Running through the "Project_Builder_for_Java.pdf" manual (provided as part of the doc for the XCode IDE), i've to use the 'pbxbuild' tool in a shell window in order to deploy a 'Java Tool' app (page 39).

*Problem: I can't find that 'pbxbuild' tool on my system.*
A find didn't returned any results!

Anyone knowing where I can find that tool? Thx a lot.

Regards,
-Olivier.


----------



## The Grimace (Jan 7, 2004)

obeghain said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Running through the "Project_Builder_for_Java.pdf" manual (provided as part of the doc for the XCode IDE), i've to use the 'pbxbuild' tool in a shell window in order to deploy a 'Java Tool' app (page 39).
> 
> ...



The name of the tool has been changed to reflect the name change of the IDE.  It's now called 'xcodebuild'.  Check here for more info.

Remember, Google is your friend.

(tig)


----------

